# Do you understand audience relevance?



## hobbs27 (May 31, 2015)

1. "_The Kingdom of Heaven is at hand_." (Matt. 3:2)

2. "_Who warned you to flee from the wrath about to come?_" (Matt. 3:7)

3. "_The axe is already laid at the root of the trees_." (Matt. 3:10)

4. "_His winnowing fork is in His hand_." (Matt. 3:12)

5. "_The kingdom of heaven is at hand_." (Matt. 4:17)

6. "_The kingdom of heaven is at hand_." (Matt. 10:7)

7. "_You shall not finish going through the cities of Israel, until the Son of Man comes_." (Matt. 10:23)

8. "...._the age about to come_." (Matt. 12:32)

9. "_The Son of Man is about to come in the glory of His Father with His angels; and will then recompense every man according to his deeds_." (Matt. 16:27)

10. "_There are some of those who are standing here who shall not taste death until they see the Son of Man coming in His kingdom_." (Matt. 16:28; cf. Mk. 9:1; Lk. 9:27)

11. "_'When the owner of the vineyard comes, what will he do to those vine-growers?' '....He will bring those wretches to a wretched end, and will rent out the vineyard to other vine-growers, who will pay him the proceeds at the proper seasons.' '....Therefore I say to you, the kingdom of God will be taken away from you, and be given to a nation producing the fruit of it.' ....When the chief priests and the Pharisees heard His parables, they understood that He was speaking about them_." (Matt. 21:40-41,43,45)

12. "_This generation will not pass away until all these things take place_." (Matt. 24:34)

13. "_From now on, you_ [Caiaphas, the chief priests, the scribes, the elders, the whole Sanhedrin] _shall be seeing the Son of Man sitting at the right hand of Power, and coming on the clouds of heaven_." (Matt. 26:64; Mk. 14:62; Lk. 22:69)

14. "_The kingdom of God is at hand_." (Mk. 1:15)

15. "_What will the owner of the vineyard do? He will come and destroy the vine-growers, and will give the vineyard to others. ....They _[the chief priests, scribes and elders]_ understood that He spoke the parable against them_." (Mk. 12:9,12)

16. "_This generation will not pass away until all these things take place_.” (Mk. 13:30)

17. “_Who warned you to flee from the wrath about to come_?” (Lk. 3:7)

18. “_The axe is already laid at the root of the trees_. " (Lk. 3:9)

19. "_His winnowing fork is in His hand_…." (Lk. 3:17)

20. “_The kingdom of God has come near to you_.” (Lk. 10:9)

21. “_The kingdom of God has come near_.” (Lk. 10:11)

22. “_What, therefore, will the owner of the vineyard do to them? He will come and destroy these vine-growers and will give the vineyard to others." …The scribes and the chief priests …understood that He spoke this parable against them_.” (Lk. 20:15-16,19)

23. “_These are days of vengeance, in order that all things which are written may be fulfilled_.” (Lk. 21:22)

24. "_This generation will not pass away until all things take place_.” (Lk. 21:32)

25. "_Daughters of Jerusalem, stop weeping for Me, but weep for yourselves and for your children. For behold, the days are coming when they will say, 'Blessed are the barren, and the wombs that never bore, and the breasts that never nursed.' Then they will begin to say to the mountains, 'Fall on us,' and to the hills, 'Cover us_.'” (Lk. 23:28-30; Compare Rev. 6:14-17)

26. "_We were hoping that He was the One who is about to redeem Israel_.” (Lk. 24:21) 

27. "_I will come to you. …In that Day you shall know that I am in My Father, and you in Me, and I in you.' …'Lord, what then has happened that You are about to disclose Yourself to us, and not to the world_?'" (Jn. 14:18,20,22)

28. "_If I want him to remain until I come, what is that to you_?" (Jn. 21:22)

29. “_This is what was spoken of through the prophet Joel: 'And it shall be in the last days_…'” (Acts 2:16-17)

30. “_He has fixed a day in which He is about to judge the world in righteousness_…” (Acts 17:31)

31. “_There is about to be a resurrection of both the righteous and the wicked_.” (Acts 24:15)

32. “_As he was discussing righteousness, self-control and the judgment about to come_…" (Acts 24:25)

33. “_Not for_ [Abraham's] _sake only was it written, that_ [faith] _was reckoned to him_ [as righteousness], _but for our sake also, to whom it is about to be reckoned_.” (Rom. 4:23-24)

34. “_If you are living according to the flesh, you are about to die_.” (Rom. 8:13)

35. “_I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory that is about to be revealed to us_.” (Rom. 8:18)

36. "_It is already the hour for you to awaken from sleep; for now salvation is nearer to us than when we believed. The night is almost gone, and the day is at hand_." (Rom. 13:11-12)

37. “_The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet_.” (Rom. 16:20)

38. “_The time has been shortened_.” (I Cor. 7:29)

39. “_The form of this world is passing away_.” (I Cor. 7:31)

40. “_Now these things …were written for our instruction, upon whom the ends of the ages have come_.” (I Cor. 10:11)

41. “_We shall not all fall sleep, but we shall all be changed, in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet; for the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised imperishable, and we shall be changed_.” (I Cor. 15:51-52)

42. "_Maranatha_!" [The Lord comes!] (I Cor. 16:22)

43. "..._not only in this age, but also in the one about to come_.” (Eph. 1:21)

44. “_The Lord is near_.” (Phil. 4:5)

45. "_The gospel …was proclaimed in all creation under heaven_." (Col. 1:23; Compare Matt. 24:14; Rom. 10:18; 16:26; Col. 1:5-6; II Tim. 4:17; Rev. 14:6-7; cf. I Clement 5,7)

46. “…_things which are a shadow of what is about to come_.” (Col. 2:16-17)

47. “…_we who are alive, and remain until the coming of the Lord… …We who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds… …You, brethren, are not in darkness, that the Day should overtake you like a thief_.” (I Thess. 4:15,17; 5:4)

48. “_May your spirit and soul and body be preserved complete, without blame at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ_.” (I Thess. 5:23)

49. “_It is only just for God to repay with affliction those who afflict you, and to give relief to you who are afflicted and to us as well when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with His mighty angels in flaming fire_.” (II Thess. 1:6-7)

50. “_Godliness …holds promise for the present life and that which is about to come_.” (I Tim. 4:8)

51. “_I charge you …that you keep the commandment without stain or reproach until the appearing of our Lord Jesus Christ_.” (I Tim. 6:14)

52. “…_storing up for themselves the treasure of a good foundation for that which is about to come, so that they may take hold of that which is life indeed_.” (I Tim. 6:19)

53. “_In the last days difficult times will come. For men will be lovers of self… …Avoid these men. For of these are those who enter into households and captivate weak women… …These also oppose the truth… …But they will not make further progress; for their folly will be obvious to all_…” (II Tim. 3:1-2,5-6,8-9)

54. “_I solemnly charge you in the presence of God and of Christ Jesus, who is about to judge the living and the dead_…” (II Tim. 4:1)

55. “_God, after He spoke long ago to the fathers in the prophets in many portions and in many ways, in these last days has spoken to us in His Son_.” (Heb. 1:1-2)

56. “_Are they not all ministering spirits, sent out to render service for the sake of those who are about to inherit salvation_?” (Heb. 1:14)

57. “_He did not subject to angels the world about to come_.” (Heb. 2:5)

58. “…_and have tasted …the powers of the age about to come_.” (Heb. 6:5)

59. "_For ground that drinks the rain which often falls upon it and brings forth vegetation useful to those for whose sake it is also tilled, receives a blessing from God; but if it yields thorns and thistles, it is worthless and near a curse, and it's end is for burning_.” (Heb. 6:7-8)

60. “_When He said, 'A new covenant,' He has made the first obsolete. But whatever is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to disappear_.” (Heb. 8:13)

61. “_The Holy Spirit is signifying this, that the way of the _[heavenly]_ Holy Places has not yet been revealed, while the outer tabernacle is still standing, which is a symbol for the present time. Accordingly both gifts and sacrifices are offered which cannot make the worshiper perfect in conscience, since they relate only to food and drink and various washings, regulations for the body imposed until a time of reformation_.” (Heb. 9:8-10; Compare Gal. 4:19; Eph. 2:21-22; 3:17; 4:13)

62. “_But when Christ appeared as a high priest of the good things about to come_…” (Heb. 9:11)

63. “_Now once at the consummation of the ages He has been manifested to put away sin_.” (Heb. 9:26)

64. “_For the Law, since it has only a shadow of the good things about to come_…” (Heb. 10:1)

65. “…_as you see the Day drawing near_.” (Heb. 10:25)

66. “…_the fury of a fire which is about to consume the adversaries_.” (Heb. 10:27)

67. “_For yet in a very little while, He who is coming will come, and will not delay_.” (Heb. 10:37)

68. “_For here we do not have a lasting city, but we are seeking the one that is about to come_.” (Heb. 13:14)

69. "_Speak and so act, as those who are about to be judged by the law of liberty_." (Jms. 2:12)

70. “_Come now, you rich, weep and howl for your miseries which are coming upon you. …It is in the last days that you have stored up your treasure_!” (Jms. 5:1,3) 

71. “_Be patient, therefore, brethren, until the coming of the Lord_.” (Jms. 5:7)

72. “_You too be patient; strengthen your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is at hand_.” (Jms. 5:8)

73. “…_salvation ready to be revealed in the last time_.” (I Peter 1:5)

74. “_He …has appeared in these last times for the sake of you_.” (I Peter 1:20)

75. “_They shall give account to Him who is ready to judge the living and the dead_.” (I Peter 4:5)

76. “_The end of all things is at hand; therefore, be of sound judgment and sober spirit for the purpose of prayer_.” (I Peter 4:7)

77. "_For it is time for judgment to begin with the household of God_.” (I Peter 4:17)

78. “…_as your fellow elder and witness of the sufferings of Christ, and a partaker also of the glory that is about to be revealed_.” (I Peter 5:1)

79. “_We have the prophetic word …which you do well to pay attention as to a lamp shining in a dark place, until the Day dawns and the morning star arises in your hearts_.” (II Peter 1:19)

80. “_Their judgment from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep_.” (II Peter 2:3)

81. “_In the last days mockers will come. …For this they willingly are ignorant of_…” (I Peter 3:3,5)

82. “_But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and its works will be burned up. Since all these things are to be destroyed in this way, what sort of people ought you to be in holy conduct and godliness, looking for and hastening the coming of the day of God_.” (II Peter 3:10-12)

83. “_The darkness is passing away, and the true light is already shining_.” (I Jn. 2:8)

84. “_The world is passing away, and its desires_.” (I Jn. 2:17)

85. “_It is the last hour_.” (I Jn. 2:18)

86. “_Even now many antichrists have arisen; from this we know that it is the last hour_.” (I Jn. 2:18; Compare Matt. 24:23-34)

87. “_This is that of the antichrist, of which you have heard that it is coming, and now it is already in the world_.” (I Jn. 4:3; Compare II Thess. 2:7)

88. “_For certain persons have crept in unnoticed, those who were long beforehand marked out for this condemnation. …About these also Enoch …prophesied, saying, 'Behold, the Lord came with many thousands of His holy ones, to execute judgment upon all, and to convict all the ungodly_…'” (Jude 1:4,14-15)

89. “_But you, beloved, ought to remember the words that were spoken beforehand by the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ, that they were saying to you, 'In the last time there shall be mockers, following after their own ungodly lusts.' These are the ones who cause divisions_…” (Jude 1:17-19)

90. “…_to show to His bond-servants, the things which must shortly take place_.” (Rev. 1:1)

91. “_The time is near_.” (Rev. 1:3)

92. “_Nevertheless what you have, hold fast until I come_.” (Rev. 2:25)

93. “_I also will keep you from the hour of testing which is about to come upon the whole world_.” (Rev. 3:10)

94. “_I am coming quickly_.” (Rev. 3:11) 

95. “_And she gave birth to a son, a male child, who is about to rule all the nations with a rod of iron_.” (Rev. 12:5) 

96. "_And in her _[the Great City Babylon]_ was found the blood of prophets and of saints and of all who have been slain on the earth_." (Rev. 18:24; Compare Matt. 23:35-36; Lk. 11:50-51)

97. “…_to show to His bond-servants the things which must shortly take place_.” (Rev. 22:6)

98. "_Behold, I am coming quickly_. " (Rev. 22:7)

99. "_Do not seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is near_." (Rev. 22:10; Compare Dan. 8:26)

100. "_Behold, I am coming quickly_.” (Rev. 22:12)

101. "_Yes, I am coming quickly_." (Rev. 22:20)


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 1, 2015)

It is custom today in some circles to note that Peter was perhaps not the sharpest push-pin on the cork board,  but for me, Peter sums up the last days, judgement etc...

79-80. here comes to mind...

79. “We have the prophetic word …which you do well to pay attention as to a lamp shining in a dark place, until the Day dawns and _*the morning star arises in your hearts.*_” (II Peter 1:19)

80. “Their judgment from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep.” (II Peter 2:3)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
The morning star arises  where? " In your hearts." He said.



And since the judgment from long ago is not idle even today.... we are in the end times even today. 
----------------------------------
Hobbs do you have more rope? One thing I have learned from trying to make a knot in monofilement line for example,  is that they cause the line to break. These lines are not good for sewing regards taxidermy purposes for example, because you can't tie a knot to secure a sewing job, the line breaks every time. 

Is you line monofilament?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 1, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> I----------------------------------
> Hobbs do you have more rope? One thing I have learned from trying to make a knot in monofilement line for example, is that they case the line to break. These lines are not good for sewing regards taxidermy purposes for example, because you can't tie a knot to secure a sewing job, the line breaks every time.
> 
> Is you line monofilament?


 

Of course I have more rope for tying..How does this tie in for you?

2Peter 3:3 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts,

Jude 
<SUP class=versenum>17 </SUP>But, beloved, remember ye the words which were spoken before of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ;
<SUP class=versenum>18 </SUP>How that they told you there should be mockers in the last time, who should walk after their own ungodly lusts.
<SUP class=versenum>19 </SUP>These be they who separate themselves, sensual, having not the Spirit.

 I think these two tie in quiet nicely.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 2, 2015)

This Preterist view of "end times" makes this story more Jewish.
But then again the Bible is full of Jewish stories for some reason.

I still feel like I'm living in a "now" and " not yet" existence. Like I'm in the kingdom "now" but "not yet" in the Kingdom."
I'm like the little girl in the cell phone commercial, "I want more, I want more." At least I'm expecting more.
I guess this is still possible even with the Preterist view.

I don't understand the Kingdom being here already but not yet here already. Again this isn't just a Preterist view. Perhaps I'm a little bit of a Dispensationalist. This does give me something to look forward too though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 2, 2015)

If Jesus taught the Kingdom is near then surely by now it is here. Yet there is a certain amount of disagreement among Bible scholars as to whether the Kingdom of God is present now or yet future. Scriptures exist for both which is why most believe in  the "now" and "not yet" belief.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe like the Jews looking for a future Messiah who was already here, humans are always looking for something that is around us all the time. We have in our minds a different view of a grand Kingdom as the Jews had in their mind a grander Messiah/King than the humble man who called himself Jesus.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Maybe like the Jews looking for a future Messiah who was already here, humans are always looking for something that is around us all the time. We have in our minds a different view of a grand Kingdom as the Jews had in their mind a grander Messiah/King than the humble man who called himself Jesus.




I don't think we have this grand over expectation view of a kingdom or the final Judgement. Perhaps we are to take two essential items in our expectation of the Kingdom and the Judgement in my view.

Peter warns, "  2 Peter 3:2 That ye may be mindful of the words which were spoken before by the holy prophets, and of the commandment of us the apostles of the Lord and Saviour:

A) of the words spoken by the holy prophets and B) the commandment of us the apostles. That makes two items.

The words of the prophets point to our rest, for the kingdom ( they point to Christ's redeeming work) in the world of today which is yet with impious people. The present kingdom is a place of rest, a sure ark, like Noah's ark, for the redeemed in a world of tempests.

To understand the commandment of the apostles, which has promise for what follows the end times and which is the word of our Lord and Savior, provides that we know what the mean is--- and in my view the mean is to love with a love from which issues real justice,or God's justice or God's love.  Love is the currency of our present kingdom, but it is the quick and the prophecy of our hope in resurrection-- the human word genesis for the  promise of the"all in all".

But also it is in this justice, in this love that our final rest will be when God's love, God's justice will prevail over all creation as per His designs and this will be the result of His final Judgement because it will mean the resurrection of the just and the destruction of the impious. (2 Peter 3:7)


The kingdom both now and also forever.... ( The forever part augers the final judgement in my view.) And Believers are being separated  presently from non believers, people presently are given the grace to chose grace.)

2 Peter 3:18 (KJV)

18 But grow in grace, and in the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. To him be glory both now and for ever. Amen.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re:*

I will say that the Kingdom is now for it is righteousness, peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.  Further, to the level that my flesh is surrendered to the Spirit is the level at which I experience the fullness of that Kingdom now.  I am convinced that there are many who reach very high into this Kingdom while yet on earth perhaps to such degree that this world that is passing away matters not one iota.

I, however, still hate the flesh (or the struggle with it) and long it to be gone.  Therefore I long for the completion of this Kingdom on earth as it is in heaven for in my thinking the flesh will be gone and it is my hindrance here.  I see all the worlds ills, yes, and wish they be judged, but the truth about me is I still hate the battle in myself and I really want it gone, selfishly I think.

But though that battle wages, it really is gone!  I just don't see it all just yet. I need to trust that word a little more!  

1 Corinthians 15:57  
But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.

I pray that all in this audience would see and be victorious in Christ!!!


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Isaiah 9:7 Ephesians 3:21

Don't know about the Kingdom ending.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 3, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Isaiah 9:7 Ephesians 3:21
> 
> Don't know about the Kingdom ending.



I think most Futurists see the "end" as more of a change from kingdom to Kingdom with many changes happening at this future ending/beginning. They don't really see it as an ending even though it's referred to as "the end."

I think there are too many ways to explain all of the different views on how it's all suppose to go down as your line from A to B points out.  
What I've never been able to understand is how this is suppose to coincide with the earthly death of my physical body. If I go to Heaven at that moment then why come back for this future ending/beginning or a future judging or a future resurrection. Actually why return for a future anything? I'm sure I'll be quite content in Heaven.

But still even with the Preterist view there has to be some type of change between the kingdom and Kingdom when I shed my earthly body. No one will be 100% spirit until that point. Regardless of how spiritual they are in a human body.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> But still even with the Preterist view there has to be some type of change between the kingdom and Kingdom when I shed my earthly body. No one will be 100% spirit until that point. Regardless of how spiritual they are in a human body.



The change will be in you but not the Kingdom. The Kingdom is God's rule. His rule is in heaven and on earth. Of course some on earth choose to be on the outside of the gates, and unless they take of the water of life offered freely they will perish outside the gates.

It's really simple.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 4, 2015)

http://www.charismanews.com/opinion...age-are-we-simply-misunderstanding-matthew-24


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 6, 2015)

John 3:6King James Version (KJV)

6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.

But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day.

2nd Peter 3;8


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 6, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> John 3:6King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh; and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit.
> 
> ...




Are you saying God can't tell time, therefore He falsely warned the folks in the first century?


----------

